# 3D printers



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonder if anyone has considered the possibilities of
ways to use this fantastic new device for model railroading.

Actually, when I first heard about the thing I thot someone
is pulling my leg...but doing a little reading it turns out
to be logical and real. It simply prints layer after layer of whatever
material chosen and actually creates things and parts in 3 dimensions...
even operating gear sets for example.

It occurred to me that one could produce many of the small
parts that are impossible to get and are needed to repair
a valued historic locomotive for example.

An item I read this week noted that some are now selling
for a few hundred $.

Just musing out loud.

Don


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

It would be a fun tool to have in the shop but the cost is still prohibitive. The really good ones (and their soft-ware) are not cost effective unless you are making (expensive) stuff for sale. Such is my two cents worth.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it's going to be reality soon. Once they catch on, and price and materials come down, we'll be making our own custom cars and shells. Cool idea if you ask me. I know the cheaper ones just came on the market, it will take some time to get the bugs out and I'm sure.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah, you need to get a "good" one, which prints finer material, so effectvely its a higher resolution. makes for a nicer finished product.

it has the potential to revolutionise the hobby industry.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

A thing of the future. I can see trading CAD files to print various pieces of stuff like loads, freight or anything you could think of.

Ray


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's the hot ticket item of the future, for sure. But the future is a lot closer than one might think.

While the good printers are still expensive, there are companies that will print stuff for you on their printers. Sort of like a Kinkos, but in 3D.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Some of the modeling forums have been raising the question of copy-right infringment. It will be interesting!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

the are making GUNS with it. the GOV is trying to figure a way to stop that.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Dano said:


> Some of the modeling forums have been raising the question of copy-right infringment. It will be interesting!


It's a bit different modeling for a 3-D Printer.
First you need a CAD program to design the object. You don't just put an original into a scanner and pump out a copy.
This would allow you to manipulate the design which would break any potential copyright.

Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I confess. I downloaded the plans for the gun, just because I was curious. However, since I have no need to print a gun, I doubt they'll go any further.


----------



## trailrider (May 31, 2013)

One of the more recent issues of MRR or RMC (I can't find my copies right now) had an article on 3-D printing of model railroad parts. In the article the author showed a Schnabel car that was created using 3-D printing. Personally, I don't have much use for that particular car, but I can see where this might be the wave of the future for some manufacturers.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

ktcards said:


> It's a bit different modeling for a 3-D Printer.
> First you need a CAD program to design the object. You don't just put an original into a scanner and pump out a copy.
> This would allow you to manipulate the design which would break any potential copyright.
> 
> Ray


If that software isn't available yet you can bet it soon will be!
Dan.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Dano said:


> If that software isn't available yet you can bet it soon will be!
> Dan.


It's already here, and it's free...

http://replicat.org/

Ray


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, new member here..
I just wanted to chime in, since we do a LOT of 3d printing where I work. 3d or the new buzz word "additive manufacturing" has come a long way. The thing is, it's still slow. Where it can be an advantage is making metal molds for parts. We do a lot of tool steel and stainless "printing", but cost is really high not only on the machines, but the metal powder as well. It takes the powder and spreads it in a very thin layer, then the laser pools the metal where it needs to be and no where else. Nice thing though is the mold can be done overnight, same mold would take weeks to machine.


----------



## dcyale (Nov 24, 2012)

The future for 3d printing is here:

A bridge support printed in full color- it came out of the box this way-










The detail is getting superb using the more expensive material (painted with $1 craft paint):










And you can make unique items (also painted with $1 paint-notice the rougher finish using the cheaper material:










These items are not printed on a $500 home printer- they are produced by a commercial firm in New York. American made- imaging that.

More examples on my website: http://www.dcyale.com/3d.html


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

Copying has come a long way. I remember the rubber/jelly 8 X10 pans (with some sort of solvent) that you laid an original carbon copy on in reverse then put a clean sheet of paper on the pan, smoothed it and pressed it down. The solvent transferred the copy to the clean sheet. Smelled great. No VOC's there. 

Doug


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

You can now get stuff printed at our local library, and amazon is going to offer it as well.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

The at-home machines don't have nearly the resolution that you need for a model. They would be suitable for making brackets for switch motors and stuff like that. 

The high-end machines capable of quality finishes can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars. The Objet machine costs $250,000. Fortunately you don't need to buy one. There are quite a few companies that will print for you. Here are a few...

http://www.moddler.com/portfolio
http://www.shapeways.com/
http://www.sculpteo.com/en/

As others have said, someday you'll be able to run down to the corner Kinko's and get a print done. Staples is already talking about offering 3D printing, but their machines will use built-up layers of paper, not exactly suitable for a engine shell. Maybe it could be used for a tunnel portal, or making a mockup of the layout you're designing.

Steve S


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

You can get a fortus that will do it for about 35k now. Our powdered metal laser fusion printer was nearly 1 million! Wish I could make parts on that for myself, I'd make a brass body!


----------



## qcstang (Oct 31, 2012)

My son brought me some HO scale containers that he made for me - they looked great!

I asked him how much it cost to print 10 20 foot containers, and he said it cost him about 60 cents each!

I guess I am going to have to create a container shipping area.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I'll throw out this question here:

If one had an unassembled plastic kit, that has not been made since the 1962 Seattle World's Fair, and the tooling got scrapped at atleast, thirty years ago, would there be any trouble with the replication of the kit in a 3-D Printer, as not to harm the unassembled kit? -


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

just measure it up and draw it in a 3d program. input to a 3d printer


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

they just had a segment on the local news station here about these and made a working adjustable wrench on one pretty neat


----------



## bolben20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I do CAD for a living and this would be an easy thing to do. Just measure and redraw the parts, I recommend autodesk inventor or solidworks. There are a few company's out there that will take you cad models and create them on a 3D printer.


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

*3d printing batteries*

Saw an article in Sciencedaly.com that says some one figured out how to print lithium batteries the size of a grain of sand.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there any way to scan the kit-trees and body/boiler parts in, instead of drawing them in?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a 3D laser scanner, that's how an outfit created a scale model locomotive from a real one.


*Preserving locomotives with 3D laser scanning and 3D printing*


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Think it was auto desk or one of those that has an online deal you can use a iPhone with and scan 3d with it.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Now That's the Ticket! These Tickets are going to be expensive, but it appears the rewards would be worth it.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Just FYI, look up DLP 3d printing on YouTube. You can build one at home for a couple hundred bucks and the resolution is better than the cheap extruding type. Downside is the material is UV cured, so it's a little more fragile. Think it would make nice pieces for investment castings though.


----------

